# Activate a Product on Steam



## epidemik

I recently bought cod4 and grid in a store. I saw this button on steam and was wondering if i could activate either COD4 or GRiD on steam so if i ever loose the disc i can just DL it from steam?


----------



## meanman

no


----------



## Tuffie

No steam games are steam games, and published games aren't.


----------



## epidemik

Aight. Thanks. 

Asked this in another thread but ill ask it here as well. 

If you dl a game off steam, can you burn it so you dont have to DL again?


----------



## Kesava

Games made by Valve, such as the Orange Box, can be activated on steam, and certain other games, including Prey. But apart from that there arent many more. If you look through the Faq's on steam it will tell you what games can be activated.


----------



## Tuffie

epidemik said:


> If you dl a game off steam, can you burn it so you dont have to DL again?



Yes you can, the easyiest way to do this is by backing up your steam apps file, which is located in the Steam folder in program files.

If you need to know what files in particular you need for each game, PM me, and I'll write a guide.


----------



## SkyWalker

*question*

I bought a code in steam for counter strike, and when I type it and click next>> it requires a cd or DVD, I know that I should do smth in daemon tools, but dont knnow how, please help me, by sending an email, or please add me in skype:crazytrouble1
Y!M: SkL0820
I need it very much


----------



## russb

SkyWalker said:


> I bought a code in steam for counter strike, and when I type it and click next>> it requires a cd or DVD, I know that I should do smth in daemon tools, but dont knnow how, please help me, by sending an email, or please add me in skype:crazytrouble1
> Y!M: SkL0820
> I need it very much



I think you will still need the game as i think the code you bought is if you lose your game code and  want to renew,not sure if i'm right.


----------



## linkin

Necro thread


----------



## epidemik

Back when I was young and didn't understand how the world worked...


----------

